# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Siêu khuyến mãi nghỉ dưỡng tại Ana Mandara Huế Resort & Spa

## wancheung

*Từ ngày 16/04/2012 - 30/06/2012 Chudu24 mang đến chương trình khuyến mại hấp dẫn. Đây là cơ hội tuyệt vời để nghỉ dưỡng tại khu resort cao cấp Ana Mandara Huế Resort & Spa.*
*Giá khuyến mãi bao gồm*

_01 đêm nghỉ phòng Deluxe dành cho 02 Khách.
01 bữa ăn sáng buffet dành cho 02 Khách.
Trái cây tươi trong phòng miễn phí hàng ngày.
Sử dụng internet, wifi miễn phí.
Giảm 15% dịch vụ Spa thư giản
Thuế & phí dịch vụ.
Sử dụng hồ bơi, phòng tập thể dục, sauna niễn phí.
Xe đưa đón và trung tâm thành phố Huế miễn phí (đăng ký trước 1h tại quầy lễ tân):
Chuyến vào Trung Tâm Huế: 10h, 13h, 16h, 18h.
Chuyến về khách sạn: 13h30, 16h30, 21h30.
Các loại phòng khác

Mức giá phòng Duplex là 2.310.000 vnđ/đêm
Mức giá phòng Beach Villa là 3.612.000 vnđ/đêm
Mức giá phòng Pool Villa là 6.048.000 vnđ/đêm (2 phòng ngủ dành cho 4 khách)
Nếu quý khách đặt từ 5 phòng trở lên Chudu24 sẽ cung cấp mức giá hấp dẫn sau:

Phòng Deluxe: 1.575.000 vnđ/đêm
Phòng Duplex: 2.100.000 vnđ/đêm
Phòng Beach Villa: 3.507.000 vnđ/đêm
Phòng Pool Villa: 5.943.000 vnđ/đêm (2 phòng ngủ dành cho 4 khách)_
*Lưu ý:*
*Cách đặt & sử dụng Choupon*

*Bước 1: Đăng kí mua Choupons trên website chudu24 tại địa chỉ: Choupon - Sản Phẩm Tiết Kiệm Mới - Chudu24
Bước 2: Chudu24 điện thoại cho bạn xác nhận đơn hàng.
Bước 3: Bạn thanh toán cho Chudu24 (chuyển khoản, ATM, tiền mặt tại văn phòng, thu tiền tận nhà trong trung tâm Hà Nội - HCM, thẻ tín dụng + thẻ nội địa)
Bước 4: Bạn nhận Choupons qua email với Mã Số Choupons
Bước 5: Bạn cung cấp Mã Số Choupons cho Chudu24 khi có ngày đi cụ thể để Chudu24 giúp bạn đặt phòng
Bước 6: Sau khi đặt phòng thành công, Chudu24 gởi phiếu xác nhận đặt phòng tới email của bạn.
Bước 7: Bạn in phiếu xác nhận này, và mang tới khách sạn khi nhận phòng.*
mực một nắng muc mot nang mực lá muc la mực trứng muc trung mực dẻo muc deo mực một nắng giá rẻ muc mot nang gia re mực khô muc kho mực khô 3 nắng muc kho 3 nang muc kho ba nang ốc hương oc huong hàu sống hau song muc ong mực ống muc nang mực nang bach tuoc bạch tuộc dau muc ong đầu mực ống  khách sạn vũng tàu   khach san vung tau   khách sạn phan thiết   khach san phan thiet   khách sạn sài gòn  khách sạn hồ chí minh   khach san sai gon  khach san ho chi minh  khach san ha noi   khách sạn hà nội  khach san da nang   khách sạn đà nẵng  khach san nha trang   khách sạn nha trang  khach san da lat   khách sạn đà lạt  khach san sapa  khách sạn sapa
 the ocean villas đà nẵng  blue moon hotel & spa  khách sạn La pensee  romana resort  tiến đạt mũi né resort  resort tiến đạt game dien thoai game dien thoai tro choi dien thoai trò chơi điện thoại khach san gia re khách sạn giá rẻ an lam sai gon river khach san time door khach san rex sai gon khach san oscar sai gon  khach san star city sai gon  khach san novotel sai gon center 	khach san kelly sai gon  khach san duxton sai gon  khach san continental sai gon  khach san caravelle khach san moevenpick sai gon khach san bong sen sai gon khach san dai nam khach san de nhat

----------

